# *NEW* Daphnee photos



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

And here is one of the things some ofyou have been waiting for, I will post several of her newphotos here. 

Here is daphnee, surgery side of her face twards the cam, so how nicely her fur is growing in?

and you can see us getting ready for our move, notice the boxes behind her


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

daphnee checks out promise


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, how good she looks!!!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

Daphnee, looks at the couch and changes her mind, Da Daph Butt for those who can't get enough of bunny butts


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

Peeking around the boxes, just to be sure nothing scary is hiding there....


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 8, 2005)

She is turning into such a beauty with the new fur growing back.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> Oh, how good she looks!!!!


thanks you snuck inbetween, almost missed you


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> She is turning into such a beauty with the new fur growing back.


[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, Look at that happy girl! Her face lookswonderful, Gabby. The fur is really growing in well. She is starting tolook like 'herself' if that makes sense. I mean, in that picture withPromise, she looks so relaxed and curious. It's a joy to see her doingso well. How is she coping with her hip?- /jan


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

OMG! She looks wonderfulGabby! You and the vet have performed a miracle with thatgirl! I'm so glad to see her happy and well.

How is her leg btw? Still keeping in the joint?

Ang xx


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh,Look at that happy girl! Her face looks wonderful, Gabby. The fur isreally growing in well. She is starting to look like 'herself' if thatmakes sense. I mean, in that picture with Promise, she looks so relaxedand curious. It's a joy to see her doing so well. How is she copingwith her hip? -/jan


Yes that makes sence herhip has stayed, she is now off cage rest, but i've been telling her aslong as I have had her "nope can't run around, nope stay still, nopecan't get out of the cage" that when i let her out the last 2 days sheeither hid in her pet taxi, or sat there waiting for me to pop her backin the cage....Today was the first day she's like, hey ok, you AREletting me run around.. although everytime I moved she darted back intothe pet taxi... I'm sure she was thinking i was going to put her backin the cage lol....(i moved her from location to location,using the pet taxi, so i didn't have to pick her up and risk upsettingher hip) in the pic looking at promise, the hipfacing the camera is the one that was dislocated, you can kinda see theatrophy in it, so she does have muccle to build bac in it, but so farso good


----------



## Loppy Earred Mom (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm Im not sure what happened to Daphnee but fromthe response on this thread it seems things are looking good so Im gladfor yas and really glad for her!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

*Delphinum wrote:*


> OMG! She looks wonderful Gabby! You andthe vet have performed a miracle with that girl! I'm so gladto see her happy and well.
> 
> How is her leg btw? Still keeping in the joint?
> 
> Ang xx


thank you doing good, hip is looking great.... Andshe is becoming a NOSEY rabbit LOL.. Good signs as before she onlywanted to huddle..


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

Aw that's great! She looks right at home now!

I wish Rolo acted like Promise around our buns! Instead hethinks Henry wants to play with him and the kits are scary!He runs away when they dart around! LOL

Ang xx


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

*Loppy Earred Mom wrote:*


> Hmm Im not sure what happened to Daphnee but from theresponse on this thread it seems things are looking good so Im glad foryas and really glad for her!


for more info on Daphnee, here are her old posts

first posthttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4481&amp;forum_id=1

her update posthttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4958&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

*Delphinum wrote: *


> Aw that's great! She looks right at home now!
> 
> I wish Rolo acted like Promise around our buns! Instead hethinks Henry wants to play with him and the kits are scary!He runs away when they dart around! LOL
> 
> Ang xx


awww, she is one in a million i do think, she's my baby girl,11 yrs old now, but she's always had that quality to her with thebuns...I never want her to go, but man do i sure hope I can findanother just like her when she does have to leave us,hopefully not for many more years.... she also loves cats,cats generally are teeeified of her, But one my friends used to have acat who would curl up and sleep withher, they were adorable together....


----------



## Ty-bee (Feb 8, 2005)

Aww Gabby she's looking more beautiful everyday! Glad to see she's enjoying her new freedom!

Shannon


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 8, 2005)

Boy, she looks _great_!

-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

She is BEAUTIFUL! It's amazing to seethe beautiful girl that was malnurished and needed medicalattention...... now. She's got a wonderful attitude that isvery obvious! 

I am so happy you have her and love her, Gabby. Thank you somuch for sharing her with us as well! She's a good reminderof what happens when people don't have pets that either don't know whatto do or don't really care.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 8, 2005)

Omg, she looks wonderful!! I cannot believe howfar she's come since she's been in your hands. Seriously, she was insuch rough shape. Even the look in her eyes have changed - for thebetter of course.

Her fur is growing in nicely, plus she looks so lush and her coat looks so healthy now.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 8, 2005)

She looks great!!


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 8, 2005)

She's recovering so well!


----------



## Fergi (Feb 8, 2005)

Gabby, I am so glad that yours and Daphnee'spatienceproved to bewell worth it. To bring arabbit back to health after being in a state of complete neglect is sohonorable of you. The time and effort you have had to put into Daphneewill be repaid a hundredfold I am sure. She looks just beautiful now.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Gabby (Feb 8, 2005)

*Ty-bee wrote: *


> AwwGabby she's looking more beautiful everyday! Glad to see she's enjoyingher new freedom!


thank you, she just has discovered her freedom i think, holy terror to come maybe lol

Carolyn*wrote: *


> Boy, she looks _great_!



thank you, when i look over her pictures i can see a difference, beingso close to it, i know she's changed but it's hard for me to tell howmuch till i compare. 

Bo B Bunny*wrote:*


> She isBEAUTIFUL! It's amazing to see the beautiful girl that wasmalnurished and needed medical attention...... now. She's gota wonderful attitude that is very obvious!
> I am so happy you have her and love her, Gabby. Thank you somuch for sharing her with us as well! She's a good reminderof what happens when people don't have pets that either don't know whatto do or don't really care.


thank you she'sgot loose skin so it hides some things, noiw that she is off cage restshe can build up the muscle she lost. 


Stephanie*wrote: *


> Omg, she lookswonderful!! I cannot believe how far she's come since she's been inyour hands. Seriously, she was in such rough shape. Even the look inher eyes have changed - for the better of course.
> Her fur is growing in nicely, plus she looks so lush and her coat looks so healthy now. *
> *



thank you, I think for me the eyes are a huge difference, they were sodull and listless before, also very fearful, and now theyshow courisity, and mischief...it will be nice tosee how her coat grows back in after her next molt..

babybunnywrigley*wrote:*


> She looks great!!* *


thank you



*nepo**wrote:*


> She's recovering so well!


thank you



Fergi*wrote: *


> Gabby, I am soglad that yours and Daphnee's patienceproved tobewell worth it. To bring a rabbit back to health after beingin a state of complete neglect is so honorable of you. The time andeffort you have had to put into Daphnee will be repaid a hundredfold Iam sure. She looks just beautiful now.


Hubby certainly was thinking me crazy after he heard her condition theday i went to get her... But he didn't agrue or tell me what i shouldor should not do. he did think me nuts. I've brough home buns withailments before, but generally just 1 ailment at a time. Daphnee wasfull of them..She still has a ways to go, but I am quite pleased withher progress.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow she's looking so good now compared to such ashort time ago. It really struck me when you said how much her eyes hadchanged from listless to curious, that must be such a rewardingheartwarming feeling for you after all you've been through with her.

And Promise truly sounds like a dog in a million :dude:.

Kate


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 9, 2005)

*Gabby wrote: *


> awww,she is one in a million i do think, she's my baby girl, 11 yrs old now,but she's always had that quality to her with the buns...I never wanther to go, but man do i sure hope I can find another just like her whenshe does have to leave us, hopefully not for many moreyears.... she also loves cats, cats generally are teeeifiedof her, But one my friends used to have a cat who would curl up andsleep withher, they were adorable together....


Well my dog lived 'til she was 16, so she could last a few yearsyet!  She's such a beauty! Anymorepictures? *hint hint* LOL 

Ang xx


----------



## ariel (Feb 9, 2005)

Gabby, she looks so good!

You have done a marvellous thing by getting her on to the road of recovery and a happy life.

I can't believe it's the same bunny


----------



## Gabby (Feb 9, 2005)

*Delphinum wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > awww, she is onein a million i do think, she's my baby girl, 11 yrs old now, but she'salways had that quality to her with the buns...I never want her to go,but man do i sure hope I can find another just like her whenshe does have to leave us, hopefully not for many moreyears.... she also loves cats, cats generally are teeeifiedof her, But one my friends used to have a cat who would curl up andsleep withher, they were adorable together....
> ...


THe majority of my dogs have lived to be 14-16 years old, we had 1, 17yr old, and they have all been 40lbs or larger. larger dogs don'talways live as long... But my biggest concern with her, is she has hadsome anemia problems lately of which we have found no cause, and we rantests up the yingyang.. some meds and dietary supplments and *knock onwood* she is a low normal, but not knowing what caused it, we have noidea if it will come back. 

I love sharing pictures, but I'm always afraid to "over picturepeople"... I am a picture nut LOLhubby is upset I hardly let him touchthe camera LOL He is even more mad I wouldn't show him how to downloadpics into the PC, but I can just see him screwing it up, he likes tomess with settings and stuff.. or deleting a picture by accident...So Ilet him have his own picture file, h's only really interested inemailing pics of his doggy anyways so think I can clone mydoggy??? LOL she always get conments in person that she looks youngerthan she is, so hey maybe she'll make it to 20, I can be wishfulthinking can't i?


----------



## Gabby (Feb 9, 2005)

*Rowan wrote: *


> Wowshe's looking so good now compared to such a short time ago. It reallystruck me when you said how much her eyes had changed from listless tocurious, that must be such a rewarding heartwarming feeling for youafter all you've been through with her.
> 
> And Promise truly sounds like a dog in a million :dude:.
> 
> Kate


aww, yeah to see a change for the better, is very uplifting.. Ilike to be prepared for any outcome, but when it is positive, it doesmake the spirit soar..And to think i've only known her not even 4 weeksyet, close though...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 9, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> Gabby, she looks so good!
> 
> You have done a marvellous thing by getting her on to the road of recovery and a happy life.
> 
> I can't believe it's the same bunny


thank you, lets hope itcontinues to go as well. she still has more antibiotics to take sohopefully we will be in the clear after that... but with theextensiveness of her abcess it is possible they did miss some.. i havemy paws crossed though....depending on the cause of bad teeth, it couldhave been her crapy diet and lack of things to chew... her teeth lookbeautiful after being tended, otherwise she'll just be a reg dentistrybun, thats ok to, i'm willing to do that for her, we are traveling theroad together ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2005)

*Gabby wrote: *


> I love sharing pictures, but *I'm always afraid to "over picture people"... *


You've got to be kidding?!?!? Right?!?!? 

Bo B Bunny = Photo junkie


----------



## Lissa (Feb 9, 2005)

Pat yourself on the back Gabby! Daphnee is absolutely beautiful!! Her recovery is amazing.


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello?! How many pictures have I posted?! 

Definately more pictures of all your buns... which may take up a whole board LOL... and of your doggies! 

Ang xx


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 10, 2005)

I so happy for her she looks great. I said this when you first made a post about her story "your a great mom"


----------



## Gabby (Feb 12, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love sharing pictures, but *I'm always afraid to "over picture people"... *
> ...


:shock:





Wellif i turn into the photo posting idiotyou'll know why, YOUencouraged ME LMAO...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 12, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Patyourself on the back Gabby! Daphnee is absolutelybeautiful!! Her recovery is amazing.


ThanksLOL i was searching for pats on the back smilies and i found tons ofback stabber ones LOL suchas



Doesanyone have a smiley patting themselves on the back???? LOL


----------



## Emmy-webby (Feb 12, 2005)

Ohh! How wonderful her fur and herself looks!! ROFL. I love teh bunny butt picture.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 12, 2005)

*Delphinum wrote: *


> Hello?! How many pictures have I posted?!
> 
> Definately more pictures of all your buns... which may take up a whole board LOL... and of your doggies!
> 
> Ang xx




umyeah.. i could take up a wHOLE ENTIRE board of pics, in the meanwhile i'm gonna try and update my pics online....:shock:um I could giveeach bun their own page, if I have the web space to do it


----------



## Gabby (Feb 12, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> I so happy for her she looks great. I said thiswhen you first made a post about her story "your a greatmom"


thank you, it means alot to hear it from people..alot ofpeople tend to just says, you have rabbits, your nuts,, or you haverabbits? rabbits are boring,,, on and on.....And as Carolyns postsaid,, it only take 1 bun for a person to be known as a"rabbit lady"....and 2 rabbits to be known as the crazyrabbit lady


----------



## Gabby (Feb 12, 2005)

*Emmy-webby wrote:*


> Ohh! How wonderful her fur and herself looks!! ROFL. I loveteh bunny butt picture.


LOL thanks.. I knew there werebunnybutt fans out there LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 12, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pat yourself onthe back Gabby! Daphnee is absolutely beautiful!!Her recovery is amazing.
> ...


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 12, 2005)

Ooooooooh! What a pretty girl! She is lucky tohave a mommy like you that obviously cares so much about her. She wasabused or neglected before she found her forever-home with you? Whatwere the circumstances? I probably hadnt joined the forum back when thesituation first arose, and now i'm curious to hear about her story....


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ThanksLOL i was searching for pats on the back smilies and i found tons ofback stabber ones LOL suchashttp://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSzeb008XXUSDoesanyone have a smiley patting themselves on the back????LOL


thankself


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> Ooooooooh! What a pretty girl! She is lucky to have a mommylike you that obviously cares so much about her. She was abused orneglected before she found her forever-home with you? What were thecircumstances? I probably hadnt joined the forum back when thesituation first arose, and now i'm curious to hear about herstory....



Actually her story with me started around the second week of Jan, butit is so easy to miss posts the way this board moves, i miss tons, andthen hear reference to them in a later post which sometimes makes me golooking for the first post. I posted the links to her first and secondposts below, the first one has some first pictures of her. 

this thread here is her 3rd post

for more info on Daphnee, here are her old posts

first posthttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4481&amp;forum_id=1

her update posthttp://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4958&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=1


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *Delphinum wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Hello?! How many pictures have I posted?!
> ...


You need your own forum for your bunnies LOL! 

Photo posting idiot? Go for it I say!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *Gabby wrote:*
> 
> 
> > umyeah.. i could take up a wHOLE ENTIRE board of pics, in the meanwhile i'm gonna try and update my pics online....:shock:um I could giveeach bun their own page, if I have the web space to doit
> ...


Photo posting idiot? THat comes from another board....maybewhere the paranoia come from I can never seem to find myown happy medium, i'm either too much or too little...nearly got adarling pic of angel today.. ok it's still darling, but she was sackedout on some towls asleep.. I had to give her a butt bath because shepeed and sat in it...(one her fav things to do when she is molting),and then i set the towels on he floor with her, that i had dried herwith, she played a while then crashed, only she head the camera andlooked up.... so almost got a sound asleep bunny.....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2005)

We have rarely seen Bo completelyasleep. I think most of the time he sleeps with his eyes opena bit. We've seen him curled in his bed and he didn't budgewhen we came in the room but his eyes were slightly open.After saying his name a couple of times he finally looked up at me like"what?!?!?!" lol... 

Find a nice place here (make a thread) and post a few pics a day (5 or6) and then just do it that way  If someone doesn't want tosee your bunnies.... they don't open the thread


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh man...I don't stick with the 5 or 6 a day limit. When I take pictures of Elf I go whole hog and post 20 or so 

We LOVE rabbit pictures!!! Bring 'em ON!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> We have rarely seen Bo completely asleep. I thinkmost of the time he sleeps with his eyes open a bit. We'veseen him curled in his bed and he didn't budge when we came in the roombut his eyes were slightly open. After saying his name acouple of times he finally looked up at me like "what?!?!?!" lol...
> 
> Find a nice place here (make a thread) and post a few pics a day (5 or6) and then just do it that way  If someone doesn't want tosee your bunnies.... they don't open the thread


5 or 6.... hmm LOL your too funny... you know, that thread maycome up once we movebefore pics... after pics.. bunny area,before after.... hmmm hmmm hmmmm wicked wicked ideas LOL


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> Oh man...I don't stick with the 5 or 6 a day limit. When Itake pictures of Elf I go whole hog and post 20 or so
> 
> We LOVE rabbit pictures!!! Bring 'em ON!


most the time i'm loading around 20 pics a time into my pc.. howeveri think my camera hold something like 56....:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, I was trying to be a bit conservative since Gabby's worried about overdoing it! :?

I could sit and look at the bunnies all day! 

Maybe that's why my house needs cleaned so bad!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Yeah, yeah, I was trying to be a bit conservative sinceGabby's worried about overdoing it! :?
> 
> I could sit and look at the bunnies all day!
> 
> Maybe that's why my house needs cleaned so bad!



LOL.. Nah just think of it as not wanting to remove another breed of bunny from the house.. THe Dust Bunny...

THe Dust Bunny by Tamar R. romer, the link to the page is below, She isa fellow bunny person, vet tech, and the very first person I evertalked to when I signed online nearly 6 years ago. Pleasesign her guest area about her drawing

[ELFWOOD]SF&amp;F Art / Tamar R. Romer / 'Dust BunnyElemental'
[size=-1]©Tamar R. Romer. All rights reserved![/size]


----------

